# Bruntingthorpe 2009 Charity day Photos and videos here.



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

A few quick snaps from our "pit" area, video in production.... it's gonna take a little while as there's lots of editing required...









-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








- Andy "out-vipered" a few Vipers with his 34.
-








-








-








-








- Shane's Time Attack R32 seemed to be going around practically all day. Shane ran on race fuel and NOS in the afternoon so he could "show the kids" what NOS was like... lol!
-








-








- a nice pair of 35s.
-








-








- A big bag of cash - the GTROC took an amazing £1745.00 for charity on the day - "probably" the bigest haul of the day by any club (but yet to be confirmed) Thats over 250 laps plus merchandise sales.
-








- The DragR's engine bay.
-








- Nothing a few cable ties can't fix after coming into contact with some stray bits of barrier.
-








- The new GTROC "hospitality unit" is under construction, this was its first outing.
-


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

fantastic photo's,i'm in a few of them , is it ok if i add mine to this thread to save from multiple thread's?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

yeah that'd be great maybe we should be careful about no. plates - not sure?


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Fantastic Pics, can't wait to see some more! It looks like a great day from the weather and the turnout.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

some questions for you lot....

1. Do you know where the bum bag is? I borrowed it off someone.

2. Who is this bending down? My brother asked me and I have forgotten most of the R35 owners names! 










Who is this? I never said hello and he wasn't on the list so just wondered?










Who is the chap in the stripey top?


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

nice pics, it looks like you guys had a great day!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

The man in this pic, is he a member or just a big fan of GT-Rs?

I took him out for a lap, really really nice bloke, but his language when he was in the passenger seat was terrible. **** me, ****ing hell, ****ing hell.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

davewilkins said:


> some questions for you lot....
> 
> Who is the chap in the stripey top?


That is my friend Ian with his son Chris next to him.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Great pictures, looking forward to the vids.:clap:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

here are a few of our selection:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

did i see john taking pics just past the chicane?

were there any "official" photographers there also?

mook


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> did i see john taking pics just past the chicane?
> 
> were there any "official" photographers there also?
> 
> mook


John and Malcolm were there making the vids.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ooooh, so potenailly theres footage of me giving it some welly?

sweet


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Dave:
bumbag I have
chap bending down is Dom (_aerodramatics_)

my fave pic so far:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

sin said:


> The man in this pic, is he a member or just a big fan of GT-Rs?
> 
> I took him out for a lap, really really nice bloke, but his language when he was in the passenger seat was terrible. **** me, ****ing hell, ****ing hell.
> 
> ...


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Dave:
> bumbag I have
> chap bending down is Dom (_aerodramatics_)
> 
> my fave pic so far:


Brilliant picture!!!!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Oh dear....I think I exposed my chest during your filming! *bugger*


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Booty-licious said:


> Oh dear....I think I exposed my chest during your filming! *bugger*


That'll be in the 18 version of the video !


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Booty-licious said:


> Oh dear....I think I exposed my chest during your filming! *bugger*


and guess who walked up behind me just at that very moment as i was encoding the video...this afto lol!

video is coming along nicely...


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Wow some stunning cars there, looks like a cracking day.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

It was a cracking day out as per usual 

Good to catch up with a few people there this year


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

...


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Bruntingthorpe 2009 the movie...

is here

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/122070-gtroc-raise-most-money-bruntingthorpe-charity-day-again-2.html#post1152405

cos the forum doesn't seem to like embedded video in this section.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

link to movie:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/122070-gtroc-raise-most-money-bruntingthorpe-charity-day-again-3.html


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Doh ! Can't see it at work.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

WOW! what a vid. And great to see so many new cars on track as well


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

You need the magic touch Malc...

Fantastic video skillzzzzzz mate


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Daz said:


> Doh ! Can't see it at work.


Neither can I :bawling: Have to wait another 5 hours yet :nervous:


----------



## KING-GTR (Aug 28, 2006)

Love the R33 GTR .............. Really Nice


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Brilliant vid Malc. Captured the day perfectly.

Dave, you've got to email the link to the organisers.


----------



## gavoh (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's some photo's I took, still got a few more to sort out later.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lmfao at this pic


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great video .. and well done to everyone involved


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Daz said:


> Great video .. and well done to everyone involved


Still got another 2.5 hrs to wait :nervous:


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Outstanding video Mal, well done mate.



Mookistar said:


> lmfao at this pic


LOL wish we could of had the Viper in that short as well, that would really be taking the pi** though.

Andy.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

moleman said:


> Brilliant vid Malc. Captured the day perfectly.
> 
> Dave, you've got to email the link to the organisers.


will do as long as the lambo/ferrari drivers do not see it:nervous:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Andy Hornsby said:


> Outstanding video Mal, well done mate.
> LOL wish we could of had the Viper in that short as well, that would really be taking the pi** though.
> Andy.


GT40


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Awesome video malc.
thanks to all involved for organising was great day really enjoyed it :bowdown1:


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

That looked really good craic...Would love to attend some of these events at some stage...


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

xaero1 said:


> It was a cracking day out as per usual
> 
> Good to catch up with a few people there this year


Umm, Lee, that must have been you that I walked past, we both said hello but I didn't have a clue who you were. LOL.

Sorry, mate. I should have realised.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Excellent video,well done, looks like you all had a great day.

Charlie.


----------



## Rosy B (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello people, you have some great pictures of the day. I was on Gate 6 next to you with the Subaru folks. We've been attending for the past 7 years and I think it was even better this year. I was in touch with the organisers of the event and they mentioned that you lot might be interested in some top quality poster type pictures of your cars. One of our members, Spad, took over 800 pictures on the day, of probably every car present and he has donated some to be auctioned for the charities we were supporting at Bruntingthorpe. He is also making some up for our club members to buy, with the car details, our names etc in a 16" x12" framed memento of the occasion. He is trying out a few ideas such as a main shot of your car surrounded by a montage of the other cars in your club or maybe some of the other cars, planes etc that were there on Sunday. If anyone is interested, have a look at some examples of his work on our club forum www.wr1oc.co.uk . You might have to actually register on the site to get in touch with him via the club and here's Spad's mobile number 07597916014 if you want to get in touch with him directly. John Forde is the organiser who told me about your interest and this is his email address if you need to get in touch with him [email protected] (you might want to check on me but I am an honest soul )


----------



## Day VG (Jun 23, 2004)

Finally at home and so got a chance to upload my photos...








































































































































What do you mean it's a behemoth?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I think I must have missed the bit where they landed the plan on top of the truck :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Looked like a fantastic event.
You're making me feel lonely over here in the US.


----------



## Spad (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Guys

I am Ian aka Spad and I was Brunters shooting for the WR1 Guys.

Here's some samples of you guys (well I think it is) in Skylines & R35's on the track.









































































Sorry they are a tad late but I have been working flat out for the past two week!
Hope you like them.

Ian


----------



## Day VG (Jun 23, 2004)

Some great photos there Ian:thumbsup:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Found this on youtube

YouTube - Skyline GTR scares daughter!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I like this one
Nice pics.










That Peter Everett video is from 2007


----------

